# Rodent Control in Outdoor Cooking Space



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looking for suggestions on mice and rat control for an outdoor cooking space. Unfortunately, I am having perpetual issues with rodents getting into my grill and griddle. Despite my attempts to keep both clean and grease free, I continue to see activity.

Don't want to continuously set snap traps over and over again, and looking for a more permanent solution.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

They make those green poison bricks. Rats eat and basically dry out with no smell. 
Great for attics as you can chuck them around without crawling up there.

That being said, dogs cats etc.

I only posted because theyre not quite traps and an alternative to them. Maybe you can find a spot at the base off the bbq which is inassecable to other animals.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Sounds like it's time for an outdoor cat.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

White94RX said:


> Sounds like it's time for an outdoor cat.


+1


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So here's how you do it... get yourself a dozen rat traps. Put them all in the same area, and bait them with peanut butter and the like, for two weeks straight, and don't set the trap. Just feed them every day.

After two weeks, one night, set ALL of the traps. The next day, you will have a harvest.

You an also get an electric rat trap, same thing, you don't set it, you just bait it.

Then, there's this 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqlwUXP-ubI


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@SCGrassMan that is next level! With a counter too!


----------

